# Solved: Facebook is only site that won't load on any browser



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm having a problem loading facebook.com. It won't load in any browser. Here's what I've done to try to remedy it...
cleared history, cookies and cache
uninstalled and re-installed chrome
installed Firefox, but it doesn't work on that either
flushed DNS
disabled virus protection just long enough to log on 
pinged facebook.com from CMD and it pings successfully
logging into facebook with https, which browsers seem to do automatically
adding facebook as a trusted site
restoring to a previous date

Sometimes it will load fine but then 2 clicks later it crashes. This is the only site I'm having an issue with and it's happening on Chrome, IE and Firefox.
I'm running windows 7 64 on a new system that I just bought in March. Also running ESET virus protection.

I'm going insane to trying to fix the issue. It's been like this ever since the beginning of July.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try updating your network adapter driver.


----------



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

How does one do that? Why would a network adapter problem single out Facebook only? That is the only website that I'm having an issue with. I can bring up any other site.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have a router?


----------



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

My cable modem is also a router. I'm connected by Ethernet cable to my modem. I have another computer connected to the modem the same way and it gets Facebook fine.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Marixi said:


> How does one do that? Why would a network adapter problem single out Facebook only? That is the only website that I'm having an issue with. I can bring up any other site.


We've had a few recent cases where members managed to connect to Facebook again only after updating their network adapter driver.

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/1060465-facebook-connection-issues.html#post8414827


----------



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Checked it out and updated my Realtek. Hope that fixes the issue. I'll let you know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have any Internet Security programs like Norton on top of ESET?

Also can you go to either http://66.220.158.11 or https://66.220.158.11 ?


----------



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

Phantom, so far, so good. I'm going to give it a few more days to make sure. But, I do believe the issue is solved. I didn't have an FB connection problem at all today. Thank you so much for your help!!
Thanks Couriant for your responses as well. It's much appreciated.


----------



## galushaj (Aug 13, 2012)

Phantom. Thank you. I had the same problem and this worked. I have no idea why it worked but it did. This was driving me NUTS and you guys really helped. THANKS!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome! :up:


----------



## Marixi (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, it's been almost a month now and I don't have any issues with FB like I did before. 
Phantom, thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great! :up:

Please click on the







button.


----------

